# Lionel Scout Set 1115 1949



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought I would recreate some past Lionel Sets. This one goes back to 1949, not the first Scout set but close.













Well, a little exaggerated. The boxcar was added. The engine is 1101 with the 1001T tender. Based on the 1654 motor.










The gondola is black number 1002. 











The Babe Ruth boxcar. Number 1004 with the lettering washed out.Not in this set but the first set 1111










The 1007 caboose.









The green tanker number 1005











Yes they do have the awkward couplers.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, those couplers were the worst! Nylock nut to hold the trucks on? Just tighten it enough so it still moves?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yep. I just recently got truck rivets, so someday.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The tanker is gray? Not green?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tandem assoc. has the tank car officially grey. I see a greenish grey. Good catch, 

The printed version of the 1004 car.


----------

